# Leerburg Basic Dog Obedience - anyone watched it?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,
I'm just wondering if anyone has watched this dvd (Leerburg Basic Dog Obedience) and what your take is on it. I haven't seen it, I'm just perusing around for new training videos.

Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No, but Baer is the male on the front of the DVD, along with Gusti from Wanda!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have to recommend the Michael Ellis video. I really like it! The concepts are not new but the way that he explains and his approach is really good. 
I am awaiting the Tug video and hopefully Competition Heeling will be the next release.

I haven't seen the older video you asked about. I am not sure what its focus is. Perhaps someone else is familiar but it may older material.


----------

